# Alan Souza Guimaraes



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)

Nome d'arte: Alan de Souza Guimarães
Data di nascita: 08/mar/2000	
Luogo di nascita: São Paulo Brasile	
Età: 17
Altezza: 1,63 m
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: Centrocampo - Trequartista
Piede: Destro
Squadra attuale: Palmeiras U17

Alan Souza Guimaraes, giovane fantasista classe 2000 del Palmeiras, fresco campione del Sudamericano Sub17 con la maglia verdeoro, con la quale ha realizzato tre goals e sei assists.
Ha una clausola rescissoria da 50 milioni di euro, su di lui pare ci sia l'interesse del Real Madrid e del Manchester United.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)




----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)




----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2017)

Secondo Tmw, su Alan ci sono Real e Inter.


----------

